# Gender and Name to pray for...



## Guppy051708

Anyone else have the name picked out for the gender you desire? We have just set our in stone. ..now if only we would produce a female! :dohh: (i have two boys: Isaiah Joseph & Elliot Nehemiah).

Keeley Ezra ​
It's pronounced KEE-lee. Ezra, although a male name, i quite fancy it for a girl. Ezra is after my late granfather plus it goes well with isaiah and elliots middle names.


In our faith we believe, if you proclaim it, speak it, and pray for it, it will be given (as long as its upright and sinless)....so this my faith going public...mark my words, #3 WILL be a girl and her name is going to be Keeley Ezra Kirsch :cloud9:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

My little girl is going to be Madeleine or Ella, we can't quite decide yet xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Julia -- ever since I was a little girl, I have loved the name! But didn't like Julian for my little man, so it's Finn! (I have two girl cats that I gave some close to favourite names - Sabrina and Daphne, so maybe that was my shot for 'girls'?)

best wishes


----------



## Floralaura

Yep my Daughter will be Amelia Willow Flora B###### also have our Boys name picked out incase number 3 is another Boy, he will be Finley Oliver Paul B######..X


----------



## katealim

If we ever get our little boy I like Owen and Lucas...can't decide. Can't even think of another girl name!


----------



## Mummy2B21

My little girl will be a Keira Isabelle Jean J.... 
or 
Courtney Isabella Jean J....

My 2# boy would be Tyler Michael Patrick J.... 
or 
Theo Michael Patrick J....


----------



## lori

I'm not 100% certain about a first name (and I'm trying not think about it too much these days for my own mental health), but I've always wanted to name my daughter after my grandma, so her middle name would be June. It's hard to type this because it makes me realize how badly I want it and how far away it is :cry:


----------



## Arlee

If I ever had another one (which I won't we just had our third and last) I would name her *Analyn Juliet*. I can dream can't I lol


----------



## enepsigos

if baby bump is a little girl, which we sooooo hope she is, we are calling her laina leigh or kaylen angel, if we do have a boy i want to call him mikey!


----------



## Angelmarie

enepsigos said:


> if baby bump is a little girl, which we sooooo hope she is, we are calling her laina leigh or kaylen angel, if we do have a boy i want to call him mikey!

My DS2 is called Caelan and Im Angel! So good combo! :thumbup:


----------



## try4girl

For a girl we like Abigail Rozalyn or Abigail Katelyn for a boy Grayson Cortez or Ian Cortez


----------



## enepsigos

Angelmarie said:


> enepsigos said:
> 
> 
> if baby bump is a little girl, which we sooooo hope she is, we are calling her laina leigh or kaylen angel, if we do have a boy i want to call him mikey!
> 
> My DS2 is called Caelan and Im Angel! So good combo! :thumbup:Click to expand...

my name was supposed to be angel before mum changed it to angela at the last minute, she said i might get picked on at school for it! i wish she would have left it at angel...i hate angela!


----------

